# Do the params seem right????



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So these are the water params for my two tanks. Can someone please tell me if they are right, ok, not even close, etc.

Tank 1- 3 RBP
KH 4
GH 130 ppm
pH 7.1
Ammo .25
Nitrites 0 
Nitrates 0

Tank 2- 1 Compressus
KH 5
GH 135ppm
pH 7.3
Ammo .25
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 0


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hate to say it but it looks like your tank isn't cycled. It's almost impossible to have 0ppm Nitrates in a cycled tank. You should have:
0ppm Ammo
0ppm Nitrite
10-20ppm Nitrate
How long have the tanks been set up?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Tank 2 is set up for 6 months and tank 1 is setup for 3 months. What about gh/kh?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

65galhex said:


> Tank 2 is set up for 6 months and tank 1 is setup for 3 months. What about gh/kh?


 I honestly dont even really bother with either. if your ph is out of whack i woudl check, but your ph is fine. Do water changes to get ammonia down. Nitrates should not be at zero. The lower the better, but if their at zero i would make sure your doing the test right or theat your test isnt to old. If nitrates are at zero i would imagine ammonia would be zero too.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

The tests are not too old I know that. As far as procedure and all that jazz I am following the instructions, but I will check again. After all that wouldnt hurt.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> Tank 2 is set up for 6 months and tank 1 is setup for 3 months. What about gh/kh?


 I honestly dont even really bother with either. if your ph is out of whack i woudl check, but your ph is fine. Do water changes to get ammonia down. Nitrates should not be at zero. The lower the better, but if their at zero i would make sure your doing the test right or theat your test isnt to old. If nitrates are at zero i would imagine ammonia would be zero too.
[/quote]

second that notion!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

No0dles said:


> Tank 2 is set up for 6 months and tank 1 is setup for 3 months. What about gh/kh?


 I honestly dont even really bother with either. if your ph is out of whack i woudl check, but your ph is fine. Do water changes to get ammonia down. Nitrates should not be at zero. The lower the better, but if their at zero i would make sure your doing the test right or theat your test isnt to old. If nitrates are at zero i would imagine ammonia would be zero too.
[/quote]

second that notion!
[/quote]

I agree.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

what kind of test kit do you have? Is it a liquid 1 or the strips?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

api everything, the liquid ones. the master test kit and then the gh/kh


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^ i honestly don't care care for the API master test kit. Although it does give you a general idea of the area ur params are in


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

API is the next best thing to the meters







but they are expensive...IMO


----------

